# I have successfully predicted every main event since UFC 68



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.

Here are my predictions for UFC 88:

*Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans:* Evans via KO
*Rich Franklin vs. Matt Hammill:* Franklin via TKO
*Karo Parisyan vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida:* Yoshida via Decision
*Dan Henderson vs. Rousimar Palhares:* Henderson via UD
*Nate Marquardt vs. Martin Kampmann*: Marquardt via TKO

You heard it here first, let's see how the chips fall.


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, it seems like the Karo fight's been dropped. 

If they air the Pellegrino/Tavares fight on the main card, I'm calling Pellegrino via UD.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> Well, it seems like the Karo fight's been dropped.
> 
> If they air the Pellegrino/Tavares fight on the main card, I'm calling Pellegrino via UD.


Why didn't you predict that happening???


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

why'd they drop karo's fight?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

You've only been here since April, and we're supposed to just believe you without any evidence that you picked those fights right? Please, if you're going to toot your own horn, at least have some sort of proof to back yourself up. :dunno:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I remember when I predicted Royce Gracie to win UFC 1.....I was all like "Yeah". Then I ate some Pizza.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Ive actually been on a roll picking Heavyweight fights. I think since like UFC 79 ive gotten all main card Heavyweight fights right. Pretty good considering some of the fights there have been like Werdum vs Gonzaga/Vera, Mir/lesnar and Herring/Kongo.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Fedor>all said:


> You've only been here since April, and we're supposed to just believe you without any evidence that you picked those fights right? Please, if you're going to toot your own horn, at least have some sort of proof to back yourself up. :dunno:


Don't forget to make your facebook picks. :thumb02:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


Go bet $$$ if you are so good at picking +200 to +500 underdogs.

If you bet 500 on Serra against GSP.. the first time you'd have made 1000s.. if you bet 500 on Forrest to beat Shogun you'd have made 1000s.... same with the crocop fight.
You'd have made close to 10k with 3 500 dollar bets.


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

Chrisl972 said:


> Why didn't you predict that happening???


Touche


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

blaked said:


> Don't forget to make your facebook picks. :thumb02:


lol, thanks for the reminder bro. I'll do that tonight! :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I predict bullshiz

I have proof on my top quality predictions 
Top of the 2ndary league for mmaforum on mmaplayground in the last season, Top of the current season of the main part. Although only 2 events in.

#105 of 7660 main one
#112 of 3994 2ndary

Bankroll = #31 out of 7689

Also 4-0 here on the forum.

How about we turn this into a boasting topic?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


Really, because I've successfully predicted every person who's full of sh*t on this forum since I joined.

I've cast my predictions already.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I've predicted every single fight right since the beginning of time, so there. Let me guess, you don't have an account on mmaplayground, facebook, mmaweekly, or even ufc.com do you. You need some proof bud.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Why didn't you predict that happening???


yea bro you suck. Anyone couldve predicted that one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


>


If you're gonna post a fail pic make it a good one, sheesh.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I remember when I predicted Royce Gracie to win UFC 1.....I was all like "Yeah". Then I ate some Pizza.


I picked Teila Tuli. Thought sumo were the future of the sport. Was I ever pissed...


----------



## UFC 100 (Mar 11, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


I see at least 2 wrong answers in that above statement. I highly doubt you have picked what you said or you'd be a rich man imo. Off topic does anybody around here play UFC Fantasy on UFC.com its so freaking fun. That reminds me I need to do my picks for 88 its getting close


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

ufc.com
mmaplayground.com
facebooks fantasy game
mmaweekly's fantasy game

I've gotta catch up on all of them besides mmaplayground cause thats the only one I used while I was in Mexico for 3 months


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


Wow! You are da man. Can I wire you my life savings so you can bet it for me?? Can I? Hmmmm???:confused03:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I remember when I predicted Royce Gracie to win UFC 1.....I was all like "Yeah". Then I ate some Pizza.


I remember that


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.



Me too ! I've predicted every main event fight since UFC 57 !
But im lying and so are you :thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC 100 (Mar 11, 2008)

That was awesome though when Tuli's tooth went flying out of his mouth sorry sumo didnt become the future of the sport ha!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Troll, troll, troll your boat, gently down the thread.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

It was I who predicted the very HAPPENING of UFC 37.5. And you all thought I was crazy.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think we finally have a member who makes Coppershark look modest.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Good Job?


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i used to be perfect at picking fights too....
That was until i picked Shamrock over Tito in Shamrock/Ortiz 3, now it seems like im a curse...0 for..... :confused02: .....a lot (all sarcasm)i suck at pickin fights because i pick with my heart and not my brain.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> ufc.com
> mmaplayground.com
> facebooks fantasy game
> mmaweekly's fantasy game
> ...



I do the facebook one to and even won it at I think it was 86, got an Ipod outta it.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

really, I seem to do good on Facebook, but I've never won. I didn't even know there was prizes lol, I just do it for the fun. People on that site don't seem to know what they are talking about most of the time. I think the last time I looked more than 69% of the members had picked Brown to win against Kim. Its the complete opposite everywhere else. 

Edit: Atleast its down to 60% now lol

Edit, Edit:  Hey do you have to buy credits on Facebook in order to win prizes or does the person who gets the most points automatically win a prize even if they don't have credits


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

The bad thing about this thread is if he happens to get all these right, then he will come back and be like I told you so lol.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> The bad thing about this thread is if he happens to get all these right, then he will come back and be like I told you so lol.


Y=mx+b (gay name btw) can not win. Liddell needs to spontaneously break his leg >.> spontaneously.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Then tell us who's winning Lesnar/Couture?
I say Couture


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> really, I seem to do good on Facebook, but I've never won. I didn't even know there was prizes lol, I just do it for the fun. People on that site don't seem to know what they are talking about most of the time. I think the last time I looked more than 69% of the members had picked Brown to win against Kim. Its the complete opposite everywhere else.
> 
> Edit: Atleast its down to 60% now lol
> 
> Edit, Edit:  Hey do you have to buy credits on Facebook in order to win prizes or does the person who gets the most points automatically win a prize even if they don't have credits


You just gotta do some stupid sign up to earn points, there are a couple were you sign up they send you a text on your cell then you send back stop to unsign up but you still get the credits, The worst I've done was like 12 000 so I dont know how many are signed up but Ive gotten a 12th an 8th and then the one win alot of people are uneducated so its easy as they just randomly guess the undercard or entire fights (James Irvin win in round 3 by submission, WTF?) Its worth the 2 minutes it takes to do one of the stupid sign up deals get the points and enter the prize pool.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Funny how I went back and looked at the OP's old posts and he bet on Serra back in April, bet on Jardine against Wandy, refers to BJ Penn as gatekeeper/stepping stone in another (Funny if he thought this you would think he'd of bet on Stevenson or Sherk), he also said he was 100% sure Ivin would destroy Silva and put Andersons "nutthuggers" to shame, interesting opinions from somebody with 100% prediction sucess rate.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I don't see why you should be proud of picking such huge underdogs like Serra and Gonzaga. People who pick way outside chances for no reason at all then boast when they get it right annoy me, because there was no logical reason to pick them other than 'I had a feeling'. It isn't a measure of your MMA knowledge to randomly pick +500-700 fighters. These fighters are at those odds for a reason, I'm not saying that guys like Gonzaga and Serra were lucky to win but from an MMA point of view, there wasn't really a reason to pick them. Enjoy boasting for no reason.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I know he's boasting, but he has 2 negative rep bars already? Man you should go for full red rep bars, that'd be awesome.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> *Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans:* Liddell via TKO stoppage
> *Rich Franklin vs. Matt Hammill:* Hammill via UD
> ...


I bet you 1,517 points they are not all right.



TheNegation said:


> I remember when I predicted Royce Gracie to win UFC 1.....I was all like "Yeah". Then I ate some Pizza.


I had Teila Tuli to win 
On a side note, has anyone seen her dating show?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Why didn't you predict that happening???


yeah ! you cant predict the future after all !

ps. did you even predict the 69 event correctly ?


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

And i Predicted the 'UFC' would never get off the ground.. was i right? 

you my friend have got the neg of the rep


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Funny how I went back and looked at the OP's old posts and he bet on Serra back in April, bet on Jardine against Wandy, refers to BJ Penn as gatekeeper/stepping stone in another (Funny if he thought this you would think he'd of bet on Stevenson or Sherk), he also said he was 100% sure Ivin would destroy Silva and put Andersons "nutthuggers" to shame, interesting opinions from somebody with 100% prediction sucess rate.


Lol I did this too but I didn't want anyone to know I had bothered.

Xitup, whos dating show?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

BrFighter07 said:


> why'd they drop karo's fight?


Back injury 

I'll beleive this after UFC 88


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

XitUp said:


>


Honestly I'd rather hit that than Tila.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> really, I seem to do good on Facebook, but I've never won. I didn't even know there was prizes lol, I just do it for the fun. People on that site don't seem to know what they are talking about most of the time. I think the last time I looked more than 69% of the members had picked Brown to win against Kim. Its the complete opposite everywhere else.
> 
> Edit: Atleast its down to 60% now lol
> 
> Edit, Edit:  Hey do you have to buy credits on Facebook in order to win prizes or does the person who gets the most points automatically win a prize even if they don't have credits


Yo can you can send a link on the facebook one, hehe


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have succesfully predicted the outcome of every Kimbo fight, both MMA and Youtube. Yes I even picked Gannon for the win.

Some other amazing predictions I have been right on were....

Clubber Lang>Rocky in thier 1st fight
Fedor>Zulu
Kerr>Varelans
Ivan Drago>Appollo Creed
Buster Douglas>Mike Tyson
Screech>The nerd from "Welcome back Cotter"(Celeb Boxing)

I think I'm a lttle psychic


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Robb2140 said:


> Fedor>Zulu


R-E-S-P-E-C-T


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

yea idk about the marquardt fight i got nate winning it


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I usually bet(unless Machida or Starnes are involved)that someone gets punched in the face. I'm about 100% on those.

Seriously! I'm NOT Bullshi**ing! :thumb02:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

one question, TS... did you predict no one caring? haha

I ask because i'd have put those odds at -500 or so. :thumb02:


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually did pick Serra to beat GSP, and I did it in vBookie so there is proof ;o


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

yorT said:


> Yo can you can send a link on the facebook one, hehe



http://apps.facebook.com/ufcfantasy/


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

sicc said:


> I actually did pick Serra to beat GSP, and I did it in vBookie so there is proof ;o


I refuse to believe anyone actually bet on Serra because they thought he could win. The only reason anyone here bet their imaginary vBookie points on Serra is because the odds were so good and they had nothing to lose. I bet nobody here actually believed in him enough to bet real money. Nobody even bet that many points on here lol


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

actually i won 60 bucks when gsp lost that night. That was a damn good night.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

See betting real money is a different story, but when people bet a few hundred vBookie points on an underdog and they come back and say ha ha ha I told you so, even though the only reason they really bet on them is because the odds were good and they had nothing to lose, now that is just stupid. Only one person bet a big amount on Serra here and that was on accident lol. If someone had bet like 10's of thousands on him (on purpose) then I'll believe they bet on him cause they really thought he could win


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

fair enough i see where you are coming from there is always the large group of people who will pick the underdog just for the i told you so moment. For me I just had a feeling serra was going to pull it off, however there was a very loud voice in my head screaming DON'T DO IT!!!!!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Same here, I actually told people not to count out Serra. I said he had heavy hands, but if there was anyway for him to win it would most likely be by submission. Well we all know how it turned out


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


Didn't you also work at the Tangers casino for a short time as food and beverage manager?


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

I was actually pretty good at picking my nose. Then one day I went to pick and there was nothing there, so I just stopped.........


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> *Dan Henderson vs. Rousimar Palhares:* Palhares via leglock or armbar
> *Nate Marquardt vs. Martin Kampmann*: Kampmann via UD


0-2 so far tonight.. pretty impressive for someone that is never wrong..


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL! This thread was funny.

Have a real hard time with anyone that said they picked Serra to beat GSP.(With-out proof)


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

I predicted David over Goliath. Round 1 TKO via divine pebble to forehead. Predicted the outcome too. Vegas gave me -1800 on David, so needless to say, I paid my rent that week.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

0-3 now...
You will get the chuck fight right tho.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

I've successfully predicted everytime my wife and I have gotten in a fight. Do I put that on the world wide web.....nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope, 0-4


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...



No correct predictions. Well done Sherlock :thumb02:


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


u really fucked this one up


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Now you can stop chatting crap cant you MX. Bye Bye to your 100% prediction record


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

You know, with how bad your predictions have been, I would even assume that y=mx+b is no longer a valid form for the equation of a straight line.

You sucked hard...


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

You may have successfully predicted all of them, but you sure the hell haven't picked the winners.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Zarlok said:


> You may have successfully predicted all of them, but you sure the hell haven't picked the winners.


hahaha LOL


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I did worse. My forum betting record is at like 35-10 now. This is terrible. 1-4 in bets for this show. I am glad my cash was a little short and I didn't bet any real money this time. I would have been really depressed. 

I hate Rashad more and more every day.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW... 

A wise man once said, "It is far better to be quite and to be thought of as an idiot than to open your mouth and prove it"

You proved it!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe what I saw.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think I did worse. My forum betting record is at like 35-10 now. This is terrible. 1-4 in bets for this show. I am glad my cash was a little short and I didn't bet any real money this time. I would have been really depressed.
> 
> I hate Rashad more and more every day.


lol. I went 7-1 for my picks.. 
I never decided on on the Macdonald fight.
Sadly I only bet money on 1 fight... yea.. the one I got wrong haha


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have the winning lottery numbers also?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

My drunken prediction:

Y = MX+B will not be posting here for some time out of shame.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Spartans baby. Don't ever count them outl


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tripod87 said:


> You know, with how bad your predictions have been, I would even assume that y=mx+b is no longer a valid form for the equation of a straight line.
> 
> You sucked hard...


LoL....Owned.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


wow, from undefeated to huge suck job. just when i thought i sucked, you came along. thanks for the uplifting experience.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> lol. I went 7-1 for my picks..
> I never decided on on the Macdonald fight.
> Sadly I only bet money on 1 fight... yea.. the one I got wrong haha


I am guessing the Chuck fight was that one.

Dan, were you calling me the idiot or the thread starter? Just curious, couldn't care less either way. I relaly just picked these fights without thinking about them too much. My mind is all the way into football mode right now.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope you didn't bet money man....


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Oh man this post is classic now


----------



## thedude86 (Jun 22, 2007)

At least we got to see forrest show that smirk cuause he knows Rashads about to ride the pain train. **** Rashad Evans he belongs no where near that belt.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow. This makes the original post so much better.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

lol.....Streak's over buddy.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

This thread needs to be stickied for all new members to see.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

You should make your next thread on how many you can guess wrong


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


I love this post now. If it were possibly, I would marry this post and have little baby posts with it(Scrubs reference).


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

heh.

hehehehe.
that's funny.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I am guessing the Chuck fight was that one.
> 
> Dan, were you calling me the idiot or the thread starter? Just curious, couldn't care less either way. I relaly just picked these fights without thinking about them too much. My mind is all the way into football mode right now.


Good to see another Tiger fan in here. I'll have to start Tiger baiting some of these fools.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


Lol! Is all I can say...LOL!

I bet you put your money on Hillary Clinton and then Sarah Palin and Crypt-Keeper McCain as well...hehe!


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

im taking a guess this guy won't be showing his face around much anymore.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> If you're gonna post a fail pic make it a good one, sheesh.





> Originally Posted by Y = MX+B View Post
> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> ...


greatest fail pic ever!!!


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

chilo said:


> greatest fail pic ever!!!


Hehe, If you guys continue like this you just might get charged with homicide by excessive laughter.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

*Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans: Rashad via KO*
_sombody get out the Ban Hammer, this guy is a Joke_
Rich Franklin vs. Matt Hammill: Franklin via TKO
Karo Parisyan vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida: Yoshida via Decision
Dan Henderson vs. Rousimar Palhares: Henderson via UD
Nate Marquardt vs. Martin Kampmann: Marquardt via TKO

You heard it here first, let's see how the chips fall.


*Last edited by Y = MX+B : Today at 09:29 AM.*


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


^the real picks 

Even though you altered your picks after the event, there still are copies of your original picks, dumbass  How stupid do you think we are?



Y = MX+B said:


> *Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans:* Rashad via KO
> *Rich Franklin vs. Matt Hammill:* Franklin via TKO
> *Karo Parisyan vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida:* Yoshida via Decision
> *Dan Henderson vs. Rousimar Palhares:* Henderson via UD
> *Nate Marquardt vs. Martin Kampmann*: Marquardt via TKO


^your altered picks 

Oh and by the way your streak looks to be over...


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

well that was a fun 5minutes reading those.

and he changed them, jesus thats just wonderful


I think out of respect for what has happened here today a good number of forum members need to make his post their signature. 


Maybe an annual holiday aswell


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Ouch Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Funny how I went back and looked at the OP's old posts and he bet on Serra back in April, bet on Jardine against Wandy, refers to BJ Penn as gatekeeper/stepping stone in another (Funny if he thought this you would think he'd of bet on Stevenson or Sherk), he also said he was 100% sure Ivin would destroy Silva and put Andersons "nutthuggers" to shame, interesting opinions from somebody with 100% prediction sucess rate.


What am I, running for vice president? Why dig through my posting history? I think Sarah Palin went through less scrutiny than this.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> What am I, running for vice president? Why dig through my posting history? I think Sarah Palin went through less scrutiny than this.


Internets is serious business.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> What am I, running for vice president? Why dig through my posting history? I think Sarah Palin went through less scrutiny than this.


You can't make a post claiming something as stupid as this and not expect someone to get the proof for you. You got owned, end of story.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Epic failage, truly epic. :thumb02:


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I like how he edited it this morning, as if everyone would forget :wink03:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

This really is the funnest thread in the history of the board. I mean seriously, how much more WRONG culd this guy's picks have been? lol!

Really fun!:thumb02:


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I like how he edited it this morning, as if everyone would forget :wink03:



completely agree and LOL at the topic maker for trying to wuss out and edit his post to look better.This topic should be stickied btw, so all new members can see his shame


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> *I LIKE TO EDIT MY POST JUST TO MAKE MYSELF LOOK BETTER. SEARCH THE REST OF THE THREAD TO SEE MY REAL PICKS LOL*


LOL LOL LOL !!!!!!!!!!

Ahem.


I predict Y = MX+B will never again make a thread declaring his greatness at predicting fight outcomes.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I had to edit his post for him lol


----------



## canuckchuck (Oct 15, 2006)

WoW very entertaining any way


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> *Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans:* Liddell via TKO stoppage
> *Rich Franklin vs. Matt Hammill:* Hammill via UD
> ...


Damn, can somebody get this list to Karo Parisyan???? He's gonna be f*cking pissed!!


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I nominate this for best thread!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Perhaps I am over analyzing this:

Y=Mx+B = A straight line.

Straight Line = Straight Lie(ing)?

oO


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahem, well....


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought it was a pretty innocent thread, until I saw he changed his picks after the fights were over. And not even like one of them, but all of them. That's like a kid who finds the answer key to a final exam and copies it out exactly on his test. You gotta leave at least a couple wrong to even look remotely convincing dude!

I suggest we start a MMA Forum Thread Hall of Fame, and this be the first inductee.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Y = MX+B, where have you gone? 

What's it like there?

Are Tony Starks and Boxing>MMA there?


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

sworddemon said:


> I thought it was a pretty innocent thread, until I saw he changed his picks after the fights were over. And not even like one of them, but all of them. That's like a kid who finds the answer key to a final exam and copies it out exactly on his test. You gotta leave at least a couple wrong to even look remotely convincing dude!
> 
> I suggest we start a MMA Forum Thread Hall of Fame, and this be the first inductee.


I never usually post because i am happy to just read everyones comments, 
but this is maybe the greatest thing to ever happen, ever!!! 
MMA Hall of Fame inductee number one Y = MX+B

Classic


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...




EPIC FAIL!!raise01:


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Ahem, well....


OMG! AHAHAHA! Too much funneh! :laugh:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Y = MX+B said:


> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> ...


What a Wally.

I gave him +rep just for making me LMAO


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Here are my predictions for UFC 88:
> 
> *Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans:* Liddell via TKO stoppage
> *Rich Franklin vs. Matt Hammill:* Hammill via UD
> ...


Somebody lock the topic before he can, lol.

This topic is classic.


----------



## Y = MX+B (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, you guys are cool. Think what you want, like I give a shit.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

For one to give a shit one must keep doing what they are doing. You sir quite obviously give a shit, if you didn't you wouldn't bother posting. Nice picks btw, never have seen a complete and utter failure you should definitely NEVER go to Vegas my friend.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Yeah, you guys are cool. Think what you want, like I give a shit.


You give enough of a shit to try and convince a bunch of people on the internet you were some kind of god at MMA predictions. The sad thing is this thread is so ridiculous and pathetic if you had come in here now and said it was all a big joke we would probably have believed you, it actually amazes me that you were serious first in making this thread and then in going back and changing the picks.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't care if I ever get back the last five minutes of my life. That was hilarious.


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

Honestly.... I would probably just create a new userid and start over pretending like I was new to the site.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Yeah, you guys are cool. Think what you want, like I give a shit.


You obviously care because you went back and edited your picks to try and trick everyone into thinking you were great at picking fights.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Y = MX+B said:


> What am I, running for vice president? Why dig through my posting history? I think Sarah Palin went through less scrutiny than this.


Gold. 

He makes a post crying for attention, "LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME" and then complains when he gets the attention.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I can honestly tell you that this might be one of the top three threads I have ever seen on this Forum. Very rarely do you get to watch the complete dismantling of someone to this level. 

Normally I would close this thread and tell everyone to stop attacking a member like this, but I just can't. As much as I believe in members being able to post without being attacked, sometimes it just really deserves it. 

God, this entire thread was a fantastic read. 

God Bless the straight line.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Lol, this has to be the funniest thread EVER. Im gonna give him some plus rep just for making me laugh so hard! lol.

On another note, did anyone else do really well on this event? I went 8-1. Id rather have went 1-8 if it meant that Liddell wouldve KO'ed Rashad's ass.:angry08::sad01:


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Give the guy some credit, it's pretty hard to pick every fight wrong.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Funny thread, but I was feeling kind of bad for the guy. You know, like maybe he's retarded or something. Then this popped up:


Y = MX+B said:


> Yeah, you guys are cool. Think what you want, like I give a shit.


Now I can lmao without feeling guilty. Thanks Straight line:thumb02:


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Yeah, you guys are cool. Think what you want, like I give a shit.


*
Here are my predictions for UFC 88:

Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans: Liddell via TKO stoppage
Rich Franklin vs. Matt Hammill: Hammill via UD
Karo Parisyan vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida: Yoshida via choke
Dan Henderson vs. Rousimar Palhares: Palhares via leglock or armbar
Nate Marquardt vs. Martin Kampmann: Kampmann via UD*


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I predict a new screen name for someone in the future.


----------

